# Besoin d'aide SVP



## sebastien83 (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour as tous, je m'appel Sébastien et j'ai un gros problème à vous demander.

J'ai réinstaller Tiger avec une autre machine, le mien était en target, tout s'est bien déroulé pendant l'installation, car je l'ai fais plusieurs fois.

Le souci c'est quand j'éjecte mon disque sur la machine source, bah mon ibook reste en permanence sur le mode target et impossible à le redémarrer normal.

J'ai besoin SVP de votre aide, une commande à rentré dans le terminal ou une manipulation à faire.

Je vous remercie d'avance.

Sébastien


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

sebastien83 a dit:


> Bonjour as tous, je m'appel Sébastien et j'ai un gros problème à vous demander.
> 
> J'ai réinstaller Tiger avec une autre machine, le mien était en target, tout s'est bien déroulé pendant l'installation, car je l'ai fais plusieurs fois.
> 
> ...


Si le Tiger était celui dédié à une autre machine ou non universel tu n'as aucune chance de l'installer sur ton iBook même en mode target


----------



## sebastien83 (20 Février 2013)

C'est mon CD d'installation TIGER que j'ai mis dans la machine source pour installer sur mon ibook G4, les 2 machine sont des ibook G4 (les mêmes).

J'ai déjà réinstaller mon max OS est je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

Mais le souci c'est que je peux plus quitter mon mode target en redémarrage normal, il redémarre quand mode cible.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Février 2013)

sebastien83 a dit:


> C'est mon CD d'installation TIGER que j'ai mis dans la machine source pour installer sur mon ibook G4, les 2 machine sont des ibook G4 (les mêmes).
> 
> J'ai déjà réinstaller mon max OS est je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
> 
> Mais le souci c'est que je peux plus quitter mon mode target en redémarrage normal, il redémarre quand mode cible.


Question bête le câble firewire est bien déconnecté ?

Un démarrage avec la touche "alt" donne quoi ?


----------



## sebastien83 (20 Février 2013)

Ca donne rien, toujours le mode target

Si vous avez une commande pour désactiver le mode target permanent, je suis preneur, car il est activer en permanent.

J'ai rentré dans le terminal pour le demarrer en mode target : sudo nvram boot-command=target-mode

Depuis il est activer en permanenc, je n'arrive pas à le remettre normal, malgrès les ejections du disque.


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2013)

Reset la PRAM et/ou la SMC.


----------



## sebastien83 (20 Février 2013)

Tout est fait déja, je sais plus comment faire....

Il y a pas une commande pour le désactiver enfin au moins enlever le permanent ?


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2013)

T'as essayé 
	
	



```
sudo nvram target-mode=0
```
 ?


----------



## sebastien83 (21 Février 2013)

bonjour, rien du tout ça n'a rien fait, je suis toujours en mode target permanent


----------



## sebastien83 (22 Février 2013)

Comment je pourrais faire SVP ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Février 2013)

sebastien83 a dit:


> Comment je pourrais faire SVP ?


A ce stade là je dirais SAV 

Problème carte mère certainement :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (22 Février 2013)

Par acquit de conscience: 

as tu bien le "boing" de démarrage ? 

es tu sûr de bien éteindre le mac (appui long sur le bouton on/off) ?

si tu le rebranches, il monte en target sur l'autre mac ? 

as tu bien suivi l'ordre de déconnexion: éjecter, éteindre et puis retirer le cable



étrange cette histoire


----------



## sebastien83 (23 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> Par acquit de conscience:
> 
> as tu bien le "boing" de démarrage ?
> 
> ...




Bonjour, 
Oui j'ai bien le boing au démarrage, oui le mac s'éteint bien avec bouton
il monte bien en target sur l'autre mac
Et pour la déconnection, oui tout est bien effectué, mais au redémarrage il se remet tout seul en target.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Février 2013)

je préférais vérifier 

passons au reset de la gestion d'énergie/pmu

retire la batterie

appuie une dizaine de sec sur le bouton de mise en route

relache et attends qques minutes

remets la batterie

tente un reset pram

rallume

ça donne quoi ?




ps: la prochaine fois que tu crées un sujet, pense à mettre un titre un peu moins ... enfin un peu plus en rapport avec ton problème


----------



## sebastien83 (24 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je préférais vérifier
> 
> passons au reset de la gestion d'énergie/pmu
> 
> ...



Bonjour, j'ai tout essayé, mais ça à rien donné, je suis toujours en mode target permanent, et toujours impossible de redémarrer normal.


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2013)

Et installer directement sur l'iBook avec un autre lecteur DVD en supposant que l'utilisation du mode Target est pour suppléer à sa défaillance?


----------



## sebastien83 (24 Février 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Et installer directement sur l'iBook avec un autre lecteur DVD en supposant que l'utilisation du mode Target est pour suppléer à sa défaillance?



Bonsoir, non je n'en ai pas


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2013)

Ce n'est pas très cher < 100 et ça dépanne


----------



## SadChief (27 Février 2013)

Et si problème de clavier (touche T du clavier restant activée en permanence) ?
Essaye de changer le clavier avec celui de l'autre iBook, c'est rapidement faisable.


----------



## sebastien83 (27 Février 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Et si problème de clavier (touche T du clavier restant activée en permanence) ?
> Essaye de changer le clavier avec celui de l'autre iBook, c'est rapidement faisable.



Bonjour, j'ai deja essayé en prenant l'autre clavier de l'ibook, et rien n'a changé, c'est toujours pareil...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2013)

sebastien83 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai deja essayé en prenant l'autre clavier de l'ibook, et rien n'a changé, c'est toujours pareil...


je l'ai déjà dis au post N°11 je crois qu'à part un SAV on ne pourra faire grand chose


----------



## sebastien83 (27 Février 2013)

Oui je pense aussi, je recherche toujours sur le web afin d'avoir une commande à partir du terminal pour désactiver le mode target.

Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses.

Cordialement,


----------



## SadChief (27 Février 2013)

sebastien83 a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi, je recherche toujours sur le web afin d'avoir une commande à partir du terminal pour désactiver le mode target.
> 
> Merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses.
> 
> Cordialement,



Il faut ré-initialiser le open firmware. La procédure est :
Démarrer Open Firmware en restant appuyé sur Command-Option-O-F pendant le démarrage.
A l'invite Open Firmware, taper : reset-nvram
Taper Entrée.
A l'invite Open Firmware, taper : reset-all
Taper Entrée.

Et ce sera fait


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Février 2013)

Le rapport avec l'open Firmware:mouais:


----------



## sebastien83 (27 Février 2013)

SadChief a dit:


> Il faut ré-initialiser le open firmware. La procédure est :
> Démarrer Open Firmware en restant appuyé sur Command-Option-O-F pendant le démarrage.
> A l'invite Open Firmware, taper : reset-nvram
> Taper Entrée.
> ...



Bonsoir, je l'ai fait aussi et ça n'a rien fait, je connais beaucoup les produits apple, j'en répare également, mais là j'avais demandé de l'aide car je n'ai jamais eu ce problème de mode target permanent et en plus c'est sur le mien et non ceux des autres .
Je pense que je vais investir dans l'imac ça sera mieux.

Merci quand même pour tous vos réponses. Je vais regarder si j'ai pas un problème de carte mère.


----------

